# rounding spine & choil?



## panda (May 16, 2016)

i am a big fan of very smooth spines, less concerned with the choil. is there an easy method to go about it without the use of a clamp?
i was thinking of just sandwiching between two books, then grinding away with a set of files.

such as:
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00292IOAA/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20

pointers and other product recommendations appreciated.


----------



## bkultra (May 16, 2016)

Do you own a dremel? It will be much faster than files


----------



## panda (May 16, 2016)

i have the cheap AA powered one in storage somewhere. which accessory fitting would work best?


----------



## bkultra (May 16, 2016)

Abrasive Stones for the grinding and rounding out the metal, if you want to polish after they sell felt pads that are used with polishing compounds or diamond paste. They also sell White Arkansas Stones that could be used to do both (grind and should be fine enough to polish), but this is purely speculation as I have not tried these myself.

Edit: can't find the Arkansas stones from a US vendor, but here are the regular grinding stones.

https://www.dremel.com/en-us/Access...2051&catname=Grinding+Stones+-+Aluminum+Oxide


----------



## richard (May 16, 2016)

I was just doing it freehand with a file and then sandpaper and metal polish (but first protect the blade surface from accidental scuffs with masking tape). Works well, but just requires elbow grease. If wanting just to ease the edges, then skip the filing and start with about 400 grit sandpaper.


----------



## Castalia (May 16, 2016)

Two small clamps, flat file, round file for the choil if you want, some medium to fine sandpaper and you are in business. Tape the blade with blue painters tape. Use the file, then use a few progressive grits of sandpaper in a shoe shine fashion. If you plan to do this with several knives, it is worth buying $40-50 worth of gear to do it properly. Below would be the cheapest way to go. Filing by hand doesn't take any more than 5 minutes (true the dremel with a few sandpaper cylinders will do it in 30 seconds), but I think you could spare 10 minutes to do it slowly and carefully. 

http://www.amazon.com/Bessey-LM2-004-General-Purpose-Clamp/dp/B00004TRCD/ref=sr_1_9?s=hi&ie=UTF8&qid=1463438226&sr=1-9&keywords=small+clamp

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B000NPR3Z2/ref=twister_B014GSTV3I?_encoding=UTF8&psc=1

http://www.amazon.com/TEKTON-6682-6-Inch-Tapered-Round/dp/B000NPUL10/ref=sr_1_3?s=hi&ie=UTF8&qid=1463438293&sr=1-3&keywords=round+file

http://www.amazon.com/3M-9005NA-Aluminum-Sandpaper-Assorted/dp/B00004Z48U/ref=sr_1_1?s=hi&ie=UTF8&qid=1463438345&sr=1-1&keywords=sand+paper+pack


----------



## aboynamedsuita (May 16, 2016)

Any recommendations on files, etc for high HRC steel? I'm doing some of my honyaki at the moment and polishing is easy with abrasive papers wrapped around a dowel but trying to square up at the emoto/machi is a PITA (okay on the honyaki due to differential HT but on clad no so much). File slides around like on glass and trying to get 90° with sand paper wrapped around a file doesn't go too far.

EDIT
I suppose the Dremel grinding bits bkultra linked above would work I'd just get something similar for a drill or free hand :running:


----------



## pkjames (May 16, 2016)

i would just cut a section from sanding belts (for belt grinder) and do the old shoe polishing motion.


----------



## Keith Sinclair (May 16, 2016)

Usually put blue painters tape along cutting edge to protect it & myself. You can get small table mount vices that you will find has many uses. I cover the metal jaws with leather. 

Thank's James had been tossing my worn 1X42 belts.


----------



## krx927 (May 17, 2016)

I use a small vice, I do not see how to get around that. You need something to hold the knife.
At first I was trying with sand paper doing shoe shine motion. Unfortunately this is way to slow and I did not get anywhere.

Now I just use one cheap stone and I start with the stone. I am doing circular movements with the stone over the spine. When the spine (I was not yet doing choil) is round then I use sand paper to smooth it out.


----------



## Castalia (May 17, 2016)

Diamond files for very high HRC metals?

Here are some nice ones from Switzerland:http://www.ottofrei.com/Store/Diamond-Files/h1-Glardon-Vallorbe-Swiss-Diamond-Needle-Files-DA8432-Coarse-Grit-126-Kit-of-5-h1-p-nbsp.html


----------



## Castalia (May 17, 2016)

Here is a metal one hardened to 72 HRChttp://www.ottofrei.com/Store/Valtitan-Files/Glardon-Vallorbe-Swiss-Precision-Files-LPV1163-Valtitan-Files-Flat-Hand-8-Inch.html


----------



## mark76 (May 17, 2016)

On the spine I do the rough work with my Wicked Edge diamond stones, which I follow by indeed the shoepolish motion with wet-and-dry sandpaper. On the choil I use sandpaper only. But to be honest I wasn't entirely satisfied with the result and got someone with a belt sander to make it really pretty.


----------



## daveb (May 17, 2016)

If you want to pursue this I can shoot a box across the state with a small vise, a real dremel, some clamps, etc in it. You send it back with a couple sticks from Mike's Cigars :idea:


----------



## panda (May 17, 2016)

If I was doing more than two knives I'd take you up on that, but I'm gonna try 50grit sandpaper route.


----------



## aboynamedsuita (May 17, 2016)

Castalia said:


> Here is a metal one hardened to 72 HRChttp://www.ottofrei.com/Store/Valtitan-Files/Glardon-Vallorbe-Swiss-Precision-Files-LPV1163-Valtitan-Files-Flat-Hand-8-Inch.html



Thanks I've seen these here in Canada some time ago but didn't think much of it at the time, will be reconsidering.


----------



## panda (May 20, 2016)

I went the sandpaper route and it did the trick, but not a lot of metal removed. I may try files down the road. 50grit was useless as the grains were too large to catch. But 120 and 400 were perfect.

Etched with ferric chloride and vinegar, looks awesome but it creates way too much drag. I may just try an 800 polish instead to keep reactivity down.


----------



## goatgolfer (May 20, 2016)

Another discussion of the same question. http://www.kitchenknifeforums.com/s...g-and-Rounding?p=377495&highlight=#post377495

Cheers, Goatly


----------



## zitangy (May 20, 2016)

I use a mini Belt Sander.. / It has a variable speed feature http://www.proxxon.com/us/micromot/38536.php . Very useful little toy..
Rgds ,D


----------



## ecchef (May 21, 2016)

I didn't know they made them that small! Used to use a bigger one of those when I worked with FRP back in the day. Very versatile.


----------



## Kippington (May 21, 2016)

You don't need a clamp or power tools for the spine. I actually find rounding the spine to be easier then normal sharpening (of other peoples knives ).
Low grit sandpaper or a very coarse stone moved perpendicular to the edge to get the right shape, then finer sandpaper moved parallel to the edge to polish out the scratches.
Be weary of the coarse grit which easily 'unsticks' from the stone or paper. If you work quickly it tends to fly off and hit side of the blade leaving scratch marks.

The choil is harder to do vs the spine and needs a narrow abrasive tool, something like sandpaper wrapped around a chopstick works well


----------

